# Un Ipad pour mes besoins bonne idée ou non..?



## nonodesormiou (7 Avril 2012)

bonjour à tous,

j'hésite à prendre un nouvel ipad ( 32Go 4G .

pourquoi j'en ai envie ?
- une de mes passions est la photo, j'en fait beaucoup, j'en trie beaucoup pour ne pas en avoir des dizaines de Go par année, j'en retouche un peu et l'ipad avec son écran scotchant en qualité, pratique pour montrer et décharger son APN ( avec l'accessoire ) me séduit, d'autant que les retouches mineures sont accessibles directement

- mon travail me prend du temps (comme beaucoup) et du temps ou je n'ai pas accès à internet, jusqu'à aujourd'hui le smartphone me le permettait mais sur petit écran, pénible à force, et avec une autonomie chutant rapidement dès que j'y touche de toutes façons pour grosso modo 35E par mois, ce temps à ne pouvoir réellement faire quelques petites choses la journée je le perds donc le soir alors que je devrais plutot profiter pour me détendre et profiter de la famille

- ce meme boulot me fournit un téléphone utilisable en perso donc je pourrais terminer mon contrat pur perso à 35E et l'échanger contre un forfait tablette ( 27E/mois ) 

- parce qu'au travers des nombreuses réunions l'ipad pourrait me servir à la prise de notes ( notes taker hd notamment )et éviter de revenir sur mes notes manuscrites pour en faire un rapport ou autre, me permettrait aussi d'avoir un agenda sous la main, idem lors des astreintes

- parce qu'en voyage certes on a un Mac Book pratique mais on est deux à vouloir s'en servir et que le boulot ne me fournit plus de pc portable

- parce que dans mes loisirs et projets nous écrivons et annotons des articles pour notre associations, je lis quelques livres en pdf et BD... 


ce qui me fait hésiter c'est comme beaucoup de savoir si ça m'apportera réellement quelque chose ? est ce que l'idée que je m'en fais (plutot positive ) sera confirmée d'après mes besoins ? 

j'ai lu aussi qu'il était synchronisable avec outlook ce qui est assez important l'air de rien pour synchroniser mon agenda avec celui de mes collegues et patrons.

voilà si vous avez un avis, il est le bienvenu, et je vous en remercie


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Avril 2012)

Pour la photo je ne peux te conseiller c'est pas mon truc, pour le reste, prise de notes, surf sur le net,.... vu l'autonomie de l'Ipad, la qualité de l'écran,.... je ne peux que te le conseiller, ok pour la synchro Outlook aussi, il est à conseiller pour ta partie loisir et ton "modeste" usage pro que tu envisages. Je ne le déconseille "que" (de mon expérience pro perso) pour celui qui a des tas de notes à prendre au vol, notes à rédiger.... activité pour laquelle un vrai clavier est obligatoire ainsi que les "vrais" programmes word.....

Mon seul conseil est peut-être de prendre un 64Go, car entre tes applis, tes photos, tes films, ta musique..... ça va très vite.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Avril 2012)

pour la retouch photo, l'ipad est inutilisable: impossible d'étalonner l'écran à la sonde... Sans le bon profil colorimétrie, impossible de faire un travail propre... Autant ne rien retoucher...

De plus, l'ouverture d'un fichier raw est assez lourde... Si photofiltre le fait, impossible de travailler sur une longue série d'image en Raw.... Imovie ne les ouvre pas, il est pratique pour publier sous forme de journal, mais pas pour retoucher (et sans écran étalonné...).

passe ton chemin pour la retouche.

Je suis photographe, je me sers de l'ipad pour sauver les photos en reportage et présenter mon book à mes clients... Mais la retouche, j'y ai renoncé depuis longtemps....


----------



## nonodesormiou (7 Avril 2012)

merci de ces premiers avis 

c'est vrai que pour la présentation de photos c'est un outil bien adapté a priori


----------

